# Western Tack and Blanket Questions



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

First of all, let me just say that cheap = cheap meaning, you get what you pay for. My personal philosophy on tack is that my horses do a job for me, usually hard work, and they deserve to be as comfortable doing their job as I want to be doing mine. To run a marathon, you buy comfortable, supportive running shoes. You horse deserves the same...... 

Now to answer your question, I suggest *shop.4ropers.com*. They offer great, quality tack at the lowest prices available. My fav blankets, boots, cinches, basically everything are Classic Equine products.


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

heartprints62 said:


> First of all, let me just say that cheap = cheap meaning, you get what you pay for. My personal philosophy on tack is that my horses do a job for me, usually hard work, and they deserve to be as comfortable doing their job as I want to be doing mine. To run a marathon, you buy comfortable, supportive running shoes. You horse deserves the same......
> 
> Now to answer your question, I suggest *shop.4ropers.com*. They offer great, quality tack at the lowest prices available. My fav blankets, boots, cinches, basically everything are Classic Equine products.


Thanks for the help! Yeah, I completely agree about you get what you pay for. I just kind of worded it wrong, it's my fault, I guess I just meant I'm not looking to spend $150+ on a saddle pad...I apologize for the wording, I'm new here and I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Amazon has a lot of horse tack for good prices from saddles bridles blankets and you can read the reviews on that tack to see which holds up and which is garbage...there is also a lot of different websites that offer tack for good prices..I also use state line tack they are on amazon too but you can go directly to their website...I live in the middle of know where so paying a little shipping is better than paying 60-70 in gas to go check out tack stores...which usually cost more than going online...lol...I am actually shopping around for a nice saddle pad that wont cost me tons of money...can always fine good sales online for name brand items...hope that helps....Amazon has a bit of everything and they guarantee if the item doesn't get to you they send you a check them selves which they have done for me....


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I recommend a Classic Equine Sensor Flex saddle pad. 

Classic Equine SensorFlex Saddle Pad 34 X 36

They are $85 on the website I gave you. It is the most versitle blanket I have found. 
I have yet to find a horse that wasn't happy in it. (Out of the 12+ horses that I have trained in the last year I always put them in this blanket, the 9 at my inlaws house they have 4 of these blankets, and my own 4 horses) It is a great pad. I have had one of mine for 4 years, its still good and cleans up like new.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Schneiders has reasonably priced schooling tack.

I have a Tough 1 blanket (the zebra one!!), and it looks brand new after two years of all winter use.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

For saddles, you are better off buying a quality used saddle as opposed to a crap new one. 

Blanket wise, I bought my boy a Saxon blanket md weight turnout this winter and it really took the abuse. It was only $100/new and it held up really well for a horse that destroys things!


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> for saddles, you are better off buying a quality used saddle as opposed to a crap new one.
> 
> Blanket wise, i bought my boy a saxon blanket md weight turnout this winter and it really took the abuse. It was only $100/new and it held up really well for a horse that destroys things!


amen !!!


----------

